# Minime frame



## skiergirl (May 11, 2010)

I know this has been a topic over the years and this spring I really am ready to get my minime a frame built. that being said can you post your photos or suggest what worked for you in the frame building? I have a welder who can do an aluminum frame just looking for advice thanks!


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

Measure the interior and one tube (I'm sure its 48" from flat line to flat line). A two bay sure is nice. I'd make it 48" X 50" and mount a low back tractor seat. Look at Hollaender speed rail for the oar towers fittings. Riverboat Works has the fittings if you are in Salida. You could pick their brains a little too. Good luck and see ya on the river!


----------



## TapStyx (Aug 28, 2010)

*Collapsable, Ultra light weight, Quick Rig, and bomber strong*

This is what I had made for my 2 mini's. John Welfelt (John the welder) manufactures these custom to mini's as there maybe variances in dimensions of the raft. This fits my needs because they are ultra light weight/collapsable (so I can pack it down the gunny gorge), quick rigging and incredibly strong. Our kids love them and it's great to teach them how to raft and the set up and allows one to pivot on a dime. I hear they are super for self support if you want to go minimalist route. Can be fun for bigger water too. That's my 0.02 worth.


----------



## gobigohome (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally frame was for the mini me. Now it's rest on our puma. Frame was made by riverboat works. It has been down the upper Gauley at high water and multiple other river. Has worked out good but forward weight on big water has alway s been an issue and had to put rocks in the front of the boat


----------



## gobigohome (Jul 18, 2007)

Frame on mine me


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

TapStyx said:


> This is what I had made for my 2 mini's. John Welfelt (John the welder) manufactures these custom to mini's as there maybe variances in dimensions of the raft. This fits my needs because they are ultra light weight/collapsable (so I can pack it down the gunny gorge), quick rigging and incredibly strong. Our kids love them and it's great to teach them how to raft and the set up and allows one to pivot on a dime. I hear they are super for self support if you want to go minimalist route. Can be fun for bigger water too. That's my 0.02 worth.


I met John on the river and have seen his frames. Nothing compares in my opinion.


----------

